# My '02 Galileo



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

Purchased in May '03, this is my first road bike (after a decade of mtb), so I don't really have the road experience to provide much in the way of riding impressions other than it goes fast, feels crisp and solid, and has been comfy enough to ride for hours or commute on.

It's a centaur/chorus build with scirocco wheels. 

I like the way it looks and I love to ride it... and it's helping my mtb riding to boot.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeay JFR! Sweet stuff dude.

That pic reminds me of summer.


----------

